# How do I start a program after x/gnome starts?



## mrjayviper (Aug 19, 2012)

As title. I searched the net but came back empty. Thanks


----------



## swirling_vortex (Aug 19, 2012)

Try this: http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome8n18c.htm


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 19, 2012)

GUI: System > Preferences >  Sessions tool (Startup Programs)

or

Script: Put in a "Desktop Entry" file inside of:

~/.config/autostart (for user)
OR
/etc/xdg/autostart (system)


"Desktop Entry" Example:

```
[Desktop Entry]
Name=script1
GenericName=just a name.........
Comment=description........
Exec=~/script1.sh
Terminal=false
Type=Application
X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=true
```


----------



## mrjayviper (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll try the suggestions once xorg finished compiling. thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2012)

Another option is to start some programs from .xinitrc.  Depending on the window manager, there can be menus or at least a way to run an xterm and then start a program from there.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2012)

zhoopin said:
			
		

> /etc/xdg/autostart (system)


Don't put that stuff in /etc/, it doesn't belong there. Use /usr/local/etc/xdg/autostart/. See hier(7).


----------



## Jsanchez (Aug 20, 2012)

You can just use gnome editors, In english I think its called, startup applications.


----------



## mrjayviper (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help. The gnome startup worked! Please close.


----------

